# Fox Flux vs Fox Striker



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I am currently using a junky Bontrager Solstice helmet that seems to offer zero ventilation and its fugly. I have decided to get a nicer helmet and so far the Fox S/M helmets fit better than anything from specialized, giro, bell, or cannondale I have tried. 

My local fox racing store has 20% off this weekend, which will make the flux $80 and the Striker $96. Online I can get the Striker for $80 or the flux for $80-100. 

Does the Striker offer any real benefit over the flux? I cannot tell a difference in weight and they fit about the same. The flux seems to offer slightly more coverage on the rear but maybe less ventilation?!


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

I have both. I first had the Flux and thought the fit was GREAT. Then I crashed and cracked it, but instead of buying the same I decided to try to change it up a bit and got a Striker (which also fits great). 

The striker is definitely a lighter helmet, but it may take time for you to notice. I do think each helmet has a purpose. If you want a XC race helmet, get the Striker. If you are an all mountain trail rider, get the flux. If you are downhill/freeride, get a full face helmet.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Well, I'm not really sure what I would classify myself as because I don't race XC and I don't do any jumps or extreme downhill. 

I'm sure either of these helmets will be lighter and allow a lot more airflow than my crappy bontrager helmet does.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

i have the fox striker and like it alot, i will more than likely end up with another fox helmet in the future, also this 7 IDP helmet looks nice now.

Prototype Seven iDP M2 and M1 Helmets - 2015 Mountain Bike Apparel & Protection at Eurobike 2014 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB (WFS)


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I'm right between sizes in some brands so I try not to purchase helmets I can't try on. 

I REALLY like the giro hex but a small is too small and a medium is too large.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I ended up getting the Striker because my wife said it looked "cooler". She bought it as my anniversary present so I can't complain.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I love my striker helmet. Good choice! May go with another one when the time comes


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I can actually see that it will give great ventilation unlike my current helmet.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Can any of you guys who own a striker post a picture of the inside padding and straps?


----------

